# How did you start your morning?



## mjspikes (21/10/14)

This is how every morning should start a nice big cup of java plus an awesome vape on a Nemisis with a plume veil.

Let me know how your morning started?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

mjspikes said:


> This is how every morning should start a nice big cup of java plus an awesome vape on a Nemisis with a plume veil.
> 
> Let me know how your morning started?




today i started my morning off at 04:50. rolled onto my side. grabbed Vexy (my reo mini) and induldged in some vm4 for about 5 mins. would post a pic but doubt anyone would want to see just woke up Marzuq

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mjspikes (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> today i started my morning off at 04:50. rolled onto my side. grabbed Vexy (my reo mini) and induldged in some vm4 for about 5 mins. would post a pic but doubt anyone would want to see just woke up Marzuq


This is not a fashion show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

mjspikes said:


> This is not a fashion show


LOL and not a horror flick either LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mjspikes (21/10/14)

Lol okay man


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/10/14)

Coffee, vape, more coffee. About an hr later I'm awake.... sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mjspikes (21/10/14)

That sounds good lol I must confess that I am completely addicted to coffee and vaping.
At any given time I generally have more coffee that blood in my system.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Coffee, vape, more coffee. About an hr later I'm awake.... sometimes.





mjspikes said:


> That sounds good lol I must confess that I am completely addicted to coffee and vaping.
> At any given time I generally have more coffee that blood in my system.



Jip thats me 



Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## BumbleBee (21/10/14)

My mornings usually start like this....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## mjspikes (21/10/14)

Brilliant


----------



## zadiac (21/10/14)

With a lot of pain. My back gave out this morning.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## mjspikes (21/10/14)

Ai that's never fun


----------



## Johnsoncook (22/10/14)

coffee? with coffee e-juicy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mjspikes (22/10/14)

Which brand of coffee juices is that?


----------



## Johnsoncook (22/10/14)

mjspikes said:


> Which brand of coffee juices is that?


seriously? you never try a coffee flavor juicy? mine is Heaven Gifts


----------



## mjspikes (22/10/14)

Really does sound like heaven


----------



## Silver (22/10/14)

Nescafe gold

and

Vapour Mountain Choc Mint 18mg with a few drops of VM Coffee concentrate

Repeat twice, then i'm up


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/14)

Nescafe Gold this morning (normally Jacobs) and then Tropical Ice in the new Golden Cyclone on top of Kiera!


----------



## KimH (22/10/14)

With a pot of coffee and 4 full tanks of ejoose... gonna be a looong day


----------



## Alex (22/10/14)

With an espresso, followed shortly by another.


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

im trainnig my lungs to be able to handle first thing in the morn vape so for me it was some berry blaze in the nautilus/svd combo


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

Alex said:


> With an espresso, followed shortly by another.



damn your morning started off goooood


----------

